# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri mahkeme salonlarına sığmaz!

## bozok

*“TüRK SİLAHLI KUVVETLERİ MAHKEME SALONLARINA SIğMAZ”*



14.04.2010 

Mehmet Ali üelebi…

Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nda Kara Pilot Teğmen.

Ergenekon Davası’nın 20 aydır tutuklu sanığı.

şu an Hasdal Askeri Cezaevi’nde. 

Teğmen üelebi’nin Ergenekon Davası’nın duruşmasında yaptığı son savunmayı yorumsuz yayınlıyoruz. 

*İşte tarihe geçecek o savunma…*

*“13.Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanlığı’na

Sayın Başkan, Saygıdeğer Heyet;*

Atatürk'ten, yarattığı devrimlerden koparılmak istenen koşullarda yaşıyoruz, yaşatılıyoruz.

Mustafa Kemal düşüncesi en tehlikeli biçimde sorgulanıp zehirlenmektedir. İnsanlık tarihinde olağanüstü bir uygarlık devrimi gerçekleştirmiş kişiyi yıkmak isteyenlerin amacına hizmet edilmektedir.

Telefon tapelerimde; tarihi yaşayan, yaratan ve yazan ebedi önderimizin eseri TC Kuruluş Destanı, Nutuk, daha uygar bir geleceği güvenceye almak için Atanın Afet İnan’a yazdırdığı Medeni bilgiler, ülkemizin tapusu Lozan’ı konu edinen ve ülkenin birliğini amaç güden cümleler suç unsuru olarak görülerek kalın ve büyük puntolarla işaretlenmiştir.

Nutuk'u ancak, Mustafa Kemal’in ışığından ruhları kamaşan yarasalar,
Medeni bilgileri ancak medeniyet düşmanı ahlak tarantulalaları,
Lozan'ı ancak garip ihtirasların bulandırdığı karışık beyinler suç unsuru olarak görebilir.

*BUNU YAPANLAR TüRK MİLLETİNİN KUTSALLARINI, 
üZERİNDEN DESTURSUZ GEüİLEBİLECEK BİR KüPRü Mü SANDILAR???
*
*Mustafa Kemal bu gibileri şöyle tarif ediyor:*
AKLI EREN, MEMLEKETİNİ SEVEN, HAKİKATİ GüREN KİMSELERDEN DüşMAN üIKMAZ. İüİMİZDEN BüYLELERİ üIKARSA ONLAR YA AKLI ERMEYEN CAHİLLER YA MEMLEKETİNİ SEVMEYEN KüTüLER YA DA HAKİKATİ GüRMEYEN KüRLERDİR!

Vatanın bütün ümit ve istiklalini bağladığı gençliğin neyi görmesini istemiyorlar. Orada terör yok. "Ya istiklal, ya ölüm var "

*"TEMEL İLKE TüRK ULUSUNUN HAYSİYETLİ VE ONURLU BİR ULUS OLARAK YAşAMASIDIR. BU TEMEL ANCAK TAM BAğIMSIZLIğA SAHİP OLMAKLA ELDE EDİLEBİLİR. NE DENLİ ZENGİN VE GüNENüLİ OLURSA OLSUN, BAğIMSIZLIKTARN YOKSUN BİR ULUS, UYGARLIK KARşISINDA UşAK OLMAK MEVKİİNDEN YüKSEK BİR İşLEME LAYIK OLAMAZ "
*
Orada terör yok. Türk Bağımsızlık Savaşı’nın hangi koşullar ve çetin güçlükler içinde kazanıldığı ve eseri gençliğe emaneti var. Gençliği en elverişsiz koşullarda dahi eyleme çağıran yüreklendirme kamçısı Gençliğe hitabe var.

O Gençliğe Hitabe ki onda uygarlık bağımsızlık ve özgürlük uğruna sonsuza dek sürecek uğraşların ve savaşların şu tükenmez buyruğu var.

*"BUGüN ULAşTIğIMIZ SONUü, YüZYILLARDAN BERİ üEKİLEN ULUSAL YIKIMLARIN YARATTIğI UYANIKLIğIN VE BU SEVGİLİ YURDUN HER KüşESİNİ SULAYAN KANLARIN KARşLIğIDIR.BU NETİCEYİ TüRK GENüLİğİNE EMANET EDİYORUM.*
*
EY TüRK GENüLİğİ,

BİRİNCİ VAZİFEN TüRK İSTİKLALİNİ, TüRK CUMHURİYETİNİ İLALEBET MUHAFAZA VE MüDAFA ETMEKTİR, MEVCUDİYETİNİN VE İSTİKBALİNİN YEGANE TEMELİ BUDUR."*

Nutuk’ta Darbe yok! Kültür devrimi, bağımsızlaşma, çağdaşlaşma, demokratikleşme var.

Sayın Başkan, Saygıdeğer Heyet,

Mustafa Kemal sevgimiz, çizgimiz bize zehir edilmeye çalışılıyor.
üok net ifade ediyorum.

Bunları buraya suç unsuru olarak koyanların görevleri beni bununla suçlayıp hapis yatırmaksa, benim görevim hapis yatmaktır.

*Onların görevi beni öldürmekse o zaman benim ki de bu uğurda ölmektir. Hem de gözümü bile kırpmadan.*

Bu düşüncede olanlar sürgüne gönderiliyorsa, benim görevim umutsuzluğa kapılmadan yola çıkmaktır.

Nutuk, Medeni bilgiler, Lozan, Hasdal'da serbestse ben orada olacağım.
Vicdanımızı yastık yapar yatarız ama yastığımızın altına da Nutuk koyarız.

*Mustafa Kemal’in asil devletinde bunları suç kabul eden herkese sesleniyorum:
*
Zincire vursanız ellerimi ve ayaklarımı tehdit edebilirsiniz.
Boynunu vurduracağım derseniz boynumu tehdit edersiniz.
Avukatını tutuklarım derseniz savunmamı tehdit edersiniz.
Hapiste çürüyeceksin derseniz tehdit ettiğiniz şu zavallı bedenimdir.
20 ay yattım 120 bin ay yatsam ne olur? ümrüm zindanda bitse ne olur?
Adam olan yeminine sadık kalır. Ben askerlik yeminime sadık olarak bu dünyadan göçeceğim.

Beni, benliğimi, ruhumu hiçbir şekilde tehdit edemezsiniz.

Bunlardan biri için bile korkuya kapılacak olursam işte o zaman tehdit edilen gerçekten ben olurum.

*Sayın Başkan, Saygıdeğer Heyet,*

Vatanını, ulusunu sevmiş olmanın bedelini ödeyen insanların ne ilkiyiz ne de sonuncusu.

Ancak unutulmasın ki biz burada olduğumuz için Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti büyüklüğünden bir şey kaybetmez. Vatan sağ oldukça elbet bu mevkilere, makamlara gelip bu görevleri ifa edecek vatan evlatları bulunur.

üç tane alırsınız, her sene Harbiye den bin tanesi mezun olur.

*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri mahkeme salonlarına sığmaz!
*
*Ben adı TüRK olan milletin askeriyim.* 
Biz Türk askerleri karşımızda ölüm, elimiz vicdanımızda,
torunlarımızın yarın inceleyeceği tarihe ait mesuliyetler gözümüzün önünde,
yolumuzu Mustafa Kemal’in Türkiye Cumhuriyeti için yaşam nöbeti tutan sözleri ve direktifleri çerçevesinde çiziyoruz.

*Herkes bilsin ki, bizler burada nöbetteyiz.*

Mustafa Kemal Atatürk için her koşulda, her zamanda ve mekanda siper olacağız. O yükseklerdedir ama bacakları halen duyarlıdır. Yere değdirmese de bizim gibi şerefli Türk Subaylarının, şerefli Türk aydınlarının başlarına bas basa, omuzlarına basa basa ileri atacak adımlarını, yürüyecek! O bu topraklarda hiç kaybetmedi, yine kazanacak!

*Sayın Başkan, Saygıdeğer Heyet,*

Türk Milleti adına karar veren heyetinizden Nutuk'u suç sayan bu iddianameyi tarihin çöplüğüne atmanızı talep ediyorum.


*Mehmet Ali üelebi
Tutuklu Kr. Plt. Teğmen.”

Odatv.com*

----------

